# John Field's Concerti - Which Recordings?



## Il Pirata (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi - There are 3 complete sets of recordings of John Field's concerti available, featuring Benjamin Frith, Miceal O'Rourke and Paolo Restani respectively. Which one would you recommend? Thanks!


----------

